
What's new in matplotlib 2.0.0 - stared
http://matplotlib.org/2.0.0/users/whats_new.html
======
stared
Especially changes in the default plot styles:
[http://matplotlib.org/2.0.0/users/dflt_style_changes.html](http://matplotlib.org/2.0.0/users/dflt_style_changes.html).

No more "good old 90s" as a default color scheme (#0000FF, #00FF00,
#FF0000...). And perhaps also - no need to load
[http://seaborn.pydata.org/](http://seaborn.pydata.org/) each time, just to
patch it.

